# cold calling in Italy



## joe b (Sep 3, 2009)

years ago I was told the correct way to approach companies was to write a letter requesting an appointment. Is this correct. I'm thinking of doing some cold calling to footwear companies and sub contractors to put forward a business proposal.Is it ok to do cold calling by just turning up at the premises and asking to see a relevant person?


----------

